# WLAN-Device (USB || PCMCIA) with MAINLINE-Kernel-Support?

## colo

Hello people,

I'm tired of compiling linux-wlan-ng over and over again after upgrading my kernel, and therefore would appreciate to have a device for my JVC Subnotebook that is supported in unpatched vanilla 2.6-sources. Compliance with the 811b-standard (11MBit) is enough for me in that regard. Any recommendations at hand, anyone?

----------

## colo

*push*

----------

## colo

aw c'mon, this can't be the case...  :Wink: 

----------

